# Question for Nikon Users



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Is there a feature that allows me to set the shutter to release every 5 seconds, up to 10 cycles to take a total of 10 images? In other word, it allows me to automatically take 10 images separated by 5 sec?


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> Is there a feature that allows me to set the shutter to release every 5 seconds, up to 10 cycles to take a total of 10 images? In other word, it allows me to automatically take 10 images separated by 5 sec?


Which Nikon camera do you have? The D200 & D300 have a feature called "Interval Timer" under the "Shooting" menu that allows you to activate the shooter at preset time intervals. Check you owner's manual.

How this helps...JL


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

SRFast said:


> Which Nikon camera do you have? The D200 & D300 have a feature called "Interval Timer" under the "Shooting" menu that allows you to activate the shooter at preset time intervals. Check you owner's manual.
> 
> How this helps...JL


IIRC, he has a D70/ or D70s. Unsure if it does this.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> IIRC, he has a D70/ or D70s. Unsure if it does this.


I don't remember seeing this feature in my D70s, I'll check again. My $150 Canon Powershot A550 has it. :thumbup:


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

you can't on the D70

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Nikon/nikon_d70.asp


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

lao270 said:


> you can't on the D70
> 
> http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Nikon/nikon_d70.asp


Thanks. I just finished posing that question there. Screen name, wasserball. 
My point and shoot Canon has shutter interval 1-30 secs, by 1 sec interval. Shots 1-10.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> Thanks. I just finished posing that question there. Screen name, wasserball.
> My point and shoot Canon has shutter interval 1-30 secs, by 1 sec interval. Shots 1-10.


Edit: Yep, confirmed by two posts in dpreview, consumer Dxx cameras don't have the feature.


----------



## ecalcagnino (Oct 1, 2007)

I believe you can accomplish this using Camera Control Pro or Pro 2. Not positive but check it out.

Eric


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

ecalcagnino said:


> I believe you can accomplish this using Camera Control Pro or Pro 2. Not positive but check it out.
> 
> Eric


Thanks for the suggestion. It's not important. I only found out about it because my P&S camaera has it. It is just a software driven function. I don't see and additional hardware that is necessary in the D70s.


----------



## dicor (Dec 5, 2007)

I found this googling around sounds like it might work I have no personal knowlege of it can't tell if it's junk or the hot setup.
http://aputure.en.alibaba.com/produ...Timer_Remote_control_for_camera_D70s_D80.html


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

All you need is a $13 accessory (ML-L3) from Nikon, and a stopwatch which you already have for your wasserball ref-ing.


----------

